# Knackendes Norco Six 2006



## excalibur7706 (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

baue gerade einen gebrauchten Norco Six 2006 Rahmen incl. Fox DHX 3.0 auf.
Laufräder, Gabel incl. Vorbau sind bereits montiert. Wenn ich nun den Hinterbau einfedere bekomme ich ein Knacken, das ich nicht genau lokalisieren kann. Manchmal meine ich zu hören es kommt aus dem Bereich Dämpfer, manchmal vorne von der Gabel. Wenn ich nur die Gabel einfedere habe ich allerdings kein Knacken.

Habt ihr eine Idee? Soll ich mal den Dämpfer ausbauen und alle Gleitlager
fetten?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## norco (13. August 2009)

....da Du das Knacken selbst nicht mal genau lokalisieren kannst, wird es für uns aus der Ferne natürlich extrem schwierig einen vernünftigen Rat zu geben. Grundsätzlich gibt es 1000 mögliche Ursachen für ein knackendes Bike. Du wirst wohl alle Lager, Buchsen, Klemmungen, etc. am Bike nachprüfen müssen. Und das gilt sowohl für den Rahmen als auch für die Anbauteile. Da es sich um ein gebrauchtes Bike handelt, würde ich diese Kontrolle sowieso empfehlen.

Viel Erfolg!

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (18. August 2009)

Hallo excalibur,

es ist immer ne gute Idee, alles zu fetten, was sich bewegt.
Jeder Lagersitz könnte Ursache vom Knacken sein, aber auch das Sattelrohr, wenn es nicht gefettet ist. Oder der Schnellspanner. Oder die Kettenblattschrauben. Oder die Pedale. Oder das Tretlager. Oder auch die Schrauben von der Umlenkung oben an der Sitzstrebe. ... Es gibt einfach zu viele um alle aufzuzählen.
Am besten mal alles Soweit wie es geht zerlegen und gut einfetten, Lager auspressen muss nicht sein, wenn du die nicht sowieso neu machen willst.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## excalibur7706 (19. August 2009)

Danke für eure Tipps,

nachdem nur eigentlich nur vorne die Gabel, hinten der Dämpfer sowie die Laufräder verbaut sind, kann es zumindestens mal nicht das Tretlager und die Sattelstütze sein.

Wenn ich an die Feder des DHX 3.0 lange, gibt es ebenfalls manchmal dieses Knacken. Kann es sein, daß das Geräusch zwischen Federteller/Vorspannring und der Feder entsteht? Wenn ja, was macht man in so einem Fall?

Gruß

Excalibur




bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Hallo excalibur,
> 
> es ist immer ne gute Idee, alles zu fetten, was sich bewegt.
> Jeder Lagersitz könnte Ursache vom Knacken sein, aber auch das Sattelrohr, wenn es nicht gefettet ist. Oder der Schnellspanner. Oder die Kettenblattschrauben. Oder die Pedale. Oder das Tretlager. Oder auch die Schrauben von der Umlenkung oben an der Sitzstrebe. ... Es gibt einfach zu viele um alle aufzuzählen.
> ...


----------



## bAd_taSte (19. August 2009)

Moin,

also ich würde mal versuchen, es ganz dünn zu fetten, sprich mit einem fettigen Lappen abwischen.
Haste denn etwas Vorspannung drauf? Denn ganz ohne Vorspannung kann es auch zu einem Knacken kommen.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------

